# Dry January



## Rooter (Dec 18, 2015)

Decided to give this a go, sat down and worked out i drink too much too often. Almost a bit of therapy in writing that and by telling people i am doing it adds to the motivation of completing the month off. 

Anyone else thinking of or already committed to it?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Decided to give this a go, sat down and worked out i drink too much too often. Almost a bit of therapy in writing that and by telling people i am doing it adds to the motivation of completing the month off. 

Anyone else thinking of or already committed to it?
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was a weather forecast and I was about to shoot the notion down as BS.

Anyway its always good to here someone coming off the sauce but my suggestion is don't just cut down.
I know your on the fitness programme so cutting down will help.

Myself I will go the other way as virtually the whole year I don't drink but I have 3 bottles of beer in the fridge for over xmas.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes, me and the Mrs are considering it. Probably starting the 4th as we are away at a big family party over the new year weekend and maybe an amnesty for our anniversary later in the month. Not dead strict but very much part of a bigger aim to just get healthier and fitter. Eat less, drink less and get more exercise....simples.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes did it last year and felt so much better by the end of January, only problem is it's by birthday at the end of Jan and we normally go away for the weekend 1st weekend in Feb so break the dry month. 

Thought it would be harder than I thought but found it fairly easy. Lost weight, felt better, saved a bit of cash and generally just 'better'. I didn't do one of them sponsored stop drinking things just did it for my own good. 

Think I do drink a little too much although because I dj on a weekend I don't drink as much then.


----------



## Duckster (Dec 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Decided to give this a go, sat down and worked out i drink too much too often. Almost a bit of therapy in writing that and by telling people i am doing it adds to the motivation of completing the month off. 

Anyone else thinking of or already committed to it?
		
Click to expand...

I normally do dry Jan anyway but as the wifey is due early Feb it's kind of being forced upon me this year.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 18, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			I didn't do one of them sponsored stop drinking things just did it for my own good.
		
Click to expand...

No, its hardly an achievement per say to ask people for money! I am doing it for me.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			No, its hardly an achievement per say to ask people for money! I am doing it for me.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I don't really understand it but each to there own I guess.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			No, its hardly an achievement per say to ask people for money! I am doing it for me.
		
Click to expand...

I'll probably only going to be losing what I've put on during Eatcember!!!


----------



## Rooter (Dec 18, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Yes I don't really understand it but each to there own I guess.
		
Click to expand...

yeh if it raises money for helping people with severe problems etc, then great. I hate asking for sponsorship etc, would do it if i were running a marathon or something, that's an achievement! Anyway, i digress!! Good luck to those doing it, and if you are raising money then great.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 18, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Thought it was a weather forecast and I was about to shoot the notion down as BS.


Myself I will go the other way as virtually the whole year I don't drink but I have 3 bottles of beer in the fridge for over xmas.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like me.  At a recent doctor's appointment he asked the last time I had an alcoholic drink.  Don't think he believed me when I said over three months previous I had a bottle of fruit flavoured cider.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 18, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Decided to give this a go, sat down and worked out i drink too much too often. Almost a bit of therapy in writing that and by telling people i am doing it adds to the motivation of completing the month off. 

Anyone else thinking of or already committed to it?
		
Click to expand...

Have been thinking about it. Might give it a go now you've brought it up.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2015)

I'd consider it. Drunk too much in the last few months which isn't good for my conditions. Just trying to get Chrimbo and new year and will look at knocking it on the head for a while


----------



## hovis (Dec 18, 2015)

I think its worrying that alcohol has this much of a grip on folks life that the mere thought of a dry month is daunting.     Then again, take away my chocolate for a day!!!!!! BOOM!!!!!!!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 18, 2015)

Done it for the last 2 years and it is not hard. Then again as a rule I only drink on Friday and Saturday. Seen examples of serious drink problems with people close to me and I know I love a drink so staying dry for 5 days a week is my way of showing to myself that I don't love it too much


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 18, 2015)

After a wet December it would be nice but sadly no golf planned until warmer weather.

Good thing about a dry january is I could take my baby on more weekend walks. These wet weekends have reduced us to short strolls.


----------



## hovis (Dec 18, 2015)

ScienceBoy said:



			After a wet December it would be nice but sadly no golf planned until warmer weather.

Good thing about a dry january is I could take my baby on more weekend walks. These wet weekends have reduced us to short strolls.
		
Click to expand...

Are we talking weather or booze


----------



## Rooter (Dec 19, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Done it for the last 2 years and it is not hard. Then again as a rule I only drink on Friday and Saturday. Seen examples of serious drink problems with people close to me and I know I love a drink so staying dry for 5 days a week is my way of showing to myself that I don't love it too much
		
Click to expand...

That's the worry Greg, I can't remember the last time I had a dry day....


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 19, 2015)

Rooter said:



			That's the worry Greg, I can't remember the last time I had a dry day....
		
Click to expand...

Gave  it up all together a few yrs back after going heavy on it ,was easier than I thought , probably because I wanted to do it ..

drink bout 3/4 times a year now and enjoy it a lot more


----------



## Snelly (Dec 19, 2015)

I have read it is better to give your body a few days off a week on a permanent basis rather than stop completely for a month.

I have done dry January before but won't again.  I now just don't have a drink on Monday to Wednesday each week.  I found that if I felt like having a glass of wine in the evenings, I just drank a pint of water and the urge went away. 

I don't feel any different but if you are over 40, this approach makes good sense.


----------



## freddielong (Dec 19, 2015)

Why January there is nothing else to do in January. I don't tend to drink from March to November bar maybe one glass of whiskey a month. Imo you are picking the worst possible month.


----------



## Rooter (Dec 29, 2015)

Any other takers? quite looking forward to it now! been trying to run my supplies down the last few days and am feeling it!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Dec 29, 2015)

Been beating myself up about this too and hope to give it a whirl but will probably start 4th if I do, as New Year's weekend might be tricky to avoid social situations where there will be drinking.

Particularly on 3rd when I officially hand the Captaincy of our club onto the new man. Sure  I'll need a stiff drink to see my year out and set me on the road to my slow decline back to oblivion once again.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 29, 2015)

I do the "day/week/month" version. One day a week, which is quite easy as I rarely drink through the week. A week every month, which is pretty easy too as some weeks I'll just have soft drinks anyway. And my month off is usually Lent - I'm a lapsed Catholic, and I usually forget and have the odd beer.

A typical wet month is max 8 pints, which isn't exactly difficult or dangerous. Equally, if out with a gang I can have 4 pints no bother...


----------



## user2010 (Dec 29, 2015)

Duckster said:



			I normally do dry Jan anyway but as* the wifey is due early Feb *it's kind of being forced upon me this year.
		
Click to expand...



Thai bride?


----------



## Duckster (Dec 29, 2015)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Thai bride?

Click to expand...

Worse.

Yorkshire.


----------



## full_throttle (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm already doing it. 

Went out on Wed 23rd and didn't see much of Thur 24th, so enough is enough, staying dry until Feb 1st just before heading to Portugal. Not really missed it yet so we'll see how it goes til the end of Jan


----------



## Craigg (Dec 29, 2015)

January, February and March every year for me.


----------



## Snelly (Dec 29, 2015)

I am doing it.  Am really out of shape at the moment.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2015)

Yep doing a dry January and it might turn into a dry year as I finally acknowledge I don't do drinking. 

And I have also put back on the weight I have lost through the year so got some work to do.


----------



## Three (Dec 29, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Decided to give this a go, sat down and worked out i drink too much too often. Almost a bit of therapy in writing that and by telling people i am doing it adds to the motivation of completing the month off. 

_*Anyone else thinking of or already committed to it?*_

Click to expand...



No because there's absolutely no point. 
Done it before, all that happens is you're dying for a drink after a couple of days, miserable for the last 3 weeks of the month and go on a bender early Feb. 

And then go back to normal. 

Waste of time. 
Cheers &#127866;&#127866;


----------



## Three (Dec 29, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I have read it is better to give your body a few days off a week on a permanent basis rather than stop completely for a month.

I have done dry January before but won't again.  I now just don't have a drink on Monday to Wednesday each week.  I found that if I felt like having a glass of wine in the evenings, I just drank a pint of water and the urge went away. 

I don't feel any different but if you are over 40, this approach makes good sense.
		
Click to expand...


That's much more sustainable and long term &#128077;


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 29, 2015)

I don't drink on "school" nights as a rule, that leaves just Friday and Saturday. Will usually split 2 or three beers over those days. I never drink when out as its too expensive. I have the free water!

Helps that I'm the driver every time too and the wife doesn't drink at all.

The school night rule is the best one I can offer you all


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 30, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yep doing a dry January and it might turn into a dry year as I finally acknowledge I don't do drinking. 

And I have also put back on the weight I have lost through the year so got some work to do.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for writing my post for me


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm doing it. Got some endurance events coming up later in the year and I'd like to lose a bit of timber to improve my performance. Might try and push through till March if January proves successful.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			No, its hardly an achievement per say to ask people for money! I am doing it for me.
		
Click to expand...

which is the right way to do it - not so you can tell everyone how much money you raised as that always seems to me to be missing the point.  Mind you when you get to January 30th you might want to decide to do a sponsored 'stay alcohol-free February' - now that is harder.  Always not too difficult to stop drinking if you know you can start again after a short period.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 2, 2016)

One day in, no problems 

Easy money this dry January!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 2, 2016)

Did plan to do this but Mrs Colch pointed out I had failed already as I was still drinking at 3am on New Year's Day. Back offshore from 4th so will start it then instead.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 2, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			One day in, no problems 

Easy money this dry January!
		
Click to expand...


Failed miserably! Helped next door with a tribe of Hobgoblin beer last night.


----------



## philly169 (Jan 2, 2016)

Day 1 complete. I'm not including the glass of bubbly at midnight as that's expected..


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 2, 2016)

Day 1 - Ridiculously easy... A day out at Formby beach with the dogs, followed by a chinese takeaway and a film with the kids.. In bed by 11 reading an Ironman training book (not the superhero)... Early morning today and a possible day in the Lakes. Got to drop my bikes off at the shop for their yearly service.. Staying active keeps my mind off the booze


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 2, 2016)

Failed miserably last night although I could do with knocking it on the head as I feel as I get older it really doesn't agree with me. 
The problem is though I'm no good at having just a few beers and I do enjoy it.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 2, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Failed miserably last night although I could do with knocking it on the head as I feel as I get older it really doesn't agree with me. 
The problem is though I'm no good at having just a few beers and I do enjoy it.
		
Click to expand...

Well at least you tried mate.... 

I'm the same.. I'm no good at having a drink or 2.. It usually escalates into a bit of a session.. It'll probably be easier to stop completely rather than try to throttle back...


----------



## Rooter (Jan 2, 2016)

i was surprised how easy last night was, i didnt get smashed on NYE so was feeling fine. Had my mum and dad round for dinner last night, 3 bottles of wine between them and Mrs R. I had diet coke and water. day one, DONE.


----------



## Grogger (Jan 2, 2016)

Really need to get off the ale. New Year's Eve was a nightmare and really made me step back and think about the impact my drinking is having on my family. 

Trying to to use golf as a tool to help me stay clear of the booze. Going to spend my beer money on range time and get back in the gym and get a bit fitter. 

All good in hindsight but it's difficult to get away from alcohol in my working environment. Really going to have a try at it though.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 2, 2016)

I'll be starting on Monday, sick of drinking now tbh but there's still a few cans left from Xmas which need tackling.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 2, 2016)

all i can say is good luck to all who try and give up.
 booze dosent affect me as i am teetotal anyway ,gave up when i was 19 ,i got fed up of feeling really crap the day after ,havent had a proper drink since ,yeh i have had the odd shandy after a round but thats it ,its been good for my mates as well as i was always nominated driver so they could get slightly worse for wear if they wanted too.


----------



## shewy (Jan 2, 2016)

i work 4 weeks away at a time on an FPSO and it's dry, piece of cake, going to try to limit it to a Fri/Sat when home though and hit the gym


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 2, 2016)

I didn't have a drink yesterday but last night i was still awake at 2:15 this morning, I can't be doing with that every night so  I'll definitely be having one or two today:cheers:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 2, 2016)

shewy said:



			i work 4 weeks away at a time on an FPSO and it's dry, piece of cake, going to try to limit it to a Fri/Sat when home though and hit the gym
		
Click to expand...

Which one are you on? I'll wave next time we do the pipeline inspection close to your FPSO.


----------



## shewy (Jan 2, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			Which one are you on? I'll wave next time we do the pipeline inspection close to your FPSO.
		
Click to expand...

Just transferred from PSVM block31 to Greater Plutonio block18, where are you at?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 2, 2016)

shewy said:



			Just transferred from PSVM block31 to Greater Plutonio block18, where are you at?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a freelance Geophysicist so go wherever the work is. Did a lot of the BP pipeline inspection work in the UK sector last year. Off on Monday as a Client Rep for a cable route job in German waters and then will be back on pipeline inspection later in the year.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 2, 2016)

this dryathalon is a piece of cake, popped to the golf club and had a soft drink, now home awaiting the darts. :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just made a jug of watermelon, lime, cucumber, mint leaves and water plus a jug of cucumber, lemon, mint leaves and water as a bit of a detox. 

Went to the pub earlier to watch the Liverpool game and had soft drinks.


----------



## Three (Jan 2, 2016)

Out at the Sheraton today with a few lads, 5 pints, dropped into the local caff on the way home, couple of pints and a pizza before settling in to the darts and a couple of glasses of red..... 

OK seriously, thing is in the spring, summer and autumn I can easily not drink when's there's work and driving to be done that day or the next, so winter for me is a time of eat, drink and be merry. 
Plus I'll be in the gym tomorrow for some weedy weights and a 5k.

Cheers.


----------



## vkurup (Jan 2, 2016)

Was on it.. lasted a good 48 hours.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 3, 2016)

I have always found that offering to drive everywhere sorts out the possibility  of drinking as I could not get to the golf course without a car and I don't want to be close to being caught drinking and driving.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2016)

Can't wait till February - won't have to listen to possibly the most annoying advert song ever ...!!!

Oh, and I've been mostly off the beer for over a hear now, had more to drink last week than in the previous 60!!


----------



## chellie (Jan 3, 2016)

Is is really so difficult to stop drinking booze


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 3, 2016)

chellie said:



			Is is really so difficult to stop drinking booze

Click to expand...

Well, bearing in mind that alcohol is a recognised addiction. One which has a huge effect on individuals and families all over the world. One which is responsible for thousands of deaths per year. I'm going to guess that YES, it can be quite difficult to quit.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh, and day 3 is going well. Not really tempted to partake of a tipple, even though I'm not working till Wednesday.


----------



## chellie (Jan 3, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Well, bearing in mind that alcohol is a recognised addiction. One which has a huge effect on individuals and families all over the world. One which is responsible for thousands of deaths per year. I'm going to guess that YES, it can be quite difficult to quit.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I meant as a social drinker. Know it's extremely difficult for an alcoholic.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 3, 2016)

Busted.  Dry January ended today at Snelly HQ.  

However, it was with fair reason.  My lovely grandma passed away today at the ripe old age of 99 and this made me the oldest living member of our family at 44 as my parents are dead already. 

My sisters and I opened some champagne to toast the old girl.  Bless her - she had a huge influence on our lives and it was unthinkable not to drink champagne in her name today.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 3, 2016)

chellie said:



			Sorry, I meant as a social drinker. Know it's extremely difficult for an alcoholic.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies if my reply seemed a little harsh. I've lost 2 family members to alcoholism. One at the tender age of 28. I do appreciate that, as social drinkers, we do appear to be making a mountain out of what should be a molehill. 

Oh, and sorry for your loss Snelly. There are many times when a drink is the best course of action.


----------



## Grogger (Jan 7, 2016)

Managed a week so far. Just got home from work and I'm struggling not to have a beer :cheers:


----------



## JT77 (Jan 7, 2016)

I enjoy a beer or glass of wine, death in paradise started tonight and they were drinking beer a wee bit, looked lovely and cold! I'm have to say I think making it to February will be hard but I'm hoping to make it ok.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 7, 2016)

Finding it fairly easy so far, even went to the pub last night for a meal and everyone else was drinking and wasn't tempted. Another meal out tomorrrow night and djing Sat so it's testing but not tempted at all - yet.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2016)

Stopping for a fixed period - a week, month, whatever the period - but you have set it in advance and have a target date for your next drink - is not that difficult.  But that it is not so easy to stop for the same period with the hope to then never drink again.

Good luck to all who have stopped for January with a promise that you can look forward to feeling the benefit - even if you feel miserable from time-to-time along the way.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 8, 2016)

Good luck to everyone still on their January wagon.  I have often thought of going conpletely tee total but I always end up rejecting the idea as unlike almost everyone I know, on the rare occasion I have a drink I am very good at just having the 2 or 3 beers I want and then no more.

And so I see no reason to deny myself the odd few pints here and there as I drink so rarely these days. My wife went nuts at Xmas and bought me 6 bottles of Peroni. I'll have to throw a party to get rid of the 5 remaining bottles before they go out of date


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 8, 2016)

I didn't think about doing Dry January in advance but on Monday I decided to give it a go and so far have had four consecutive dry days. The big test will be after golf on Sunday with the lads.

To put this into perspective.....I'd say that I'm a habitual, regular drinker. I turn 50 in February, I ENJOY a drink....not for the effect of the alcohol but for the malt flavours and the hops and all the varieties of flavours.....I like beer. I brew my own beer....drinking beer is almost a hobby. 

I pretty much have a drink every day and cannot remember the last day before Monday just gone that I did not have a drink. I go out once a month to the pub for a night out with the lads....I don't go mad....5 pints from 9pm until midnight, burger then a taxi home. The last time I was excessively influenced by alcohol to a point where it impaired my judgement and hindered my safety was April 2015....I'd been to a beer festival on an empty stomach and drinking from 2pm until 10pm really screwed me over big time....I didn't make it home and ended up spending the night on a park bench.

But usually...a regular half a litre bottle of ale each day....maybe 2 bottles....that's "normal".

But...as I said....I'm advancing in years, I lead a reasonably sedentary lifestyle spending a lot of time driving on my commute and then sat on my fat backside in front of a computer much of the day. I'm overweight. I don't sleep well.

So....just out of interest...I thought I'd give dry January a go....I want to see if a month without beer helps my waistline, I want to see if my sleep patterns improve....but I guess that deep down what I really want to determine is if my love of a beer is just that....a pleasant habit....or if its something deeper ingrained....a dependence if you like.

Given that I've gone 4 days without any obvious issue, I'd like to think that its the former.

Once January is over....well....I'd like to think that perhaps I could build in 3 or 4 dry days a week into my drinking habit....that would pretty much ensure around a 40% reduction in my intake....which cant be a bad thing. Hell...my golf might even improve!!!


----------



## Rooter (Jan 8, 2016)

Off to buy some Becks Blue for a poker night tomorrow at a mates house. 7 days dry for me so far! Amazed at how much i am drinking in the evening (squash, water, etc) shows i don't drink enough during the day and may be why i end up having more than one beer an evening because i'm so damn thirsty! Trying now to get 2 liters of water in during the day also.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 8, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Off to buy some Becks Blue for a poker night tomorrow at a mates house. 7 days dry for me so far! Amazed at how much i am drinking in the evening (squash, water, etc) shows i don't drink enough during the day and may be why i end up having more than one beer an evening because i'm so damn thirsty! Trying now to get 2 liters of water in during the day also.
		
Click to expand...

Of Non-Alcoholic beers - I prefer Cobra Zero or Bavaria - their Wit (Wheat) beer is also good.  San Miguel 0.0%, SM 0.0% Limon (refreshing) and Tennants Hee Haw are also OK (though I'm guessing you won't get the latter where you are).  All are better than Becks Blue - even Kalibar is better than BB - IMO.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 8, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Of Non-Alcoholic beers - I prefer Cobra Zero or Bavaria - their Wit (Wheat) beer is also good.  San Miguel 0.0%, SM 0.0% Limon (refreshing) and Tennants Hee Haw are also OK (though I'm guessing you won't get the latter where you are).  All are better than Becks Blue - even Kalibar is better than BB - IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers H, will have a looksie for them! I only know of becks blue as i once sent the mrs to buy me some beer and she cam back with BB. It almost ended in a divorce!!


----------



## Grogger (Jan 8, 2016)

Becks blue is surprisingly good as is the San Miguel Lemon! Bavaria do a 0% flavoured beer as well which is nice think that may be lemon as well and a berry one. They're really cheap at places like home bargains or B&M


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Forgive me forum for I have sinned!! Had a couple of glasses of champers last night with my family to celebrate me getting a promotion and new job. Had to be done unfortunately, back to not drinking though now until the end of the month.


----------



## philly169 (Jan 13, 2016)

I made it to day 9, went to the Emirates to watch the Arsenal game with my brother, tradition to have a beer before the game.. When I got home I had a couple of glasses of red wine.

I've now decided i'm having a damp January. Brother in law is over this weekend as we continue to rebuild the en euite, so can imagine a couple of beers may be had.

Think i'm going to not drink during the week and cut down at weekends.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 13, 2016)

Unfortunately mine has not lasted at all this year. Really bad family news has had me reaching for the odd beer and a few nips from my bottle of Jim Beam Special Reserve.


----------

